# Enclosed my Table Saw...big improvement



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Not really dust collection but dust control. I enclosed my saw with 1/4"plywood. All nooks and crannies were covered with black felt held by velcro. The panel on the back by the motor is held in by velcro. I seldom make angled cuts but if I do it takes a couple of seconds to remove. I made one to install if I make angled cuts.

I caulked in where the wood meets the metal and put weather stripping under the wood and floor.

I am thinking about enlcosing the entire area in a cabinet with a couple of cabinets and drawers.
It drasticlly reduced the saw dust on the floor.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice Job! Your lungs will thank you as you get older.

Eric


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it hooked to a dust collector? :thumbsup:


----------

